# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Archive >  February 2019 Challenge: The Mountain of Rasgar

## Domino44

I'm so happy to be apart of this months challenge! I am partnering up with Ladiestorm and she gave me an awesome commission:
_'Map a floating land mass, complete with waterfall.  It can be floating over land or water, it can be a floating city, a wizards tower, a nature preserve, any thing you want, with 2 stipulations:
1.  it must be floating over something, ie: floating over an ocean, or floating over another land mass.
2.  The waterfall must fall and flow over the edge, down to what ever the land mass is floating over.'
_

Storm also told me that I should get creative and I hope I accomplished that. I almost immediately had a concept of the top of a mountain being broken off and the tip is now floating over it by some kind of magic. I also did two waterfalls, I hope that's okay Storm... I commissioned Storm to make me a floor plan of an observatory tower, (which I'm really excited to see developed) but I will be adding the outside view of that tower somewhere in my map too. 

Starting out with some basic line work/concept sketching.

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## ladiestorm

oh, Domino, that is going to be so EPIC!!!


And I LOVE the idea of two waterfalls!  My only question, is where is the wizard's tower going to sit?!?  I can't wait to see what you do with this!  I'm so excited!!

----------


## Kellerica

This is looking dope already! I adore this concept, but then again I knew Storm's beautiful brain would come up with something interesting. 

Seriously. Best. Challenge. Ever.

----------


## kacey

This looks great Domino! I love how you’ve interpreted the concept, this is going to be a really fun challenge to watch.

----------


## J.Edward

This should be a good one to watch. 
You all should check out Domino's IG pics.  :Wink: 
She was just working on some gorgeous mountains.

----------


## Ilanthar

Oh, really good & pretty ideas with the waterfalls, already  :Smile: .

----------


## Diamond

Waiting impatiently!  I mean, uh, serenely.   :Very Happy:

----------


## Domino44

> oh, Domino, that is going to be so EPIC!!!
> 
> And I LOVE the idea of two waterfalls!  My only question, is where is the wizard's tower going to sit?!?  I can't wait to see what you do with this!  I'm so excited!!


Thank you Storm! I'm glad you like multiple waterfalls because I was kinda already in love with them.. I have the tower in my latest wip!  :Smile: 




> This is looking dope already! I adore this concept, but then again I knew Storm's beautiful brain would come up with something interesting. 
> 
> Seriously. Best. Challenge. Ever.


I know, I am so happy I decided to join this challenge! Thank you for your kind words, and yes her brain is beautiful indeed.




> This looks great Domino! I love how you’ve interpreted the concept, this is going to be a really fun challenge to watch.


Thank you Kacey! More fun things to come!




> This should be a good one to watch. 
> You all should check out Domino's IG pics. 
> She was just working on some gorgeous mountains.


Thank you for the Instagram plug! Your own insta is lovely as well.




> Oh, really good & pretty ideas with the waterfalls, already .


Thanks Ilanthar!




> Waiting impatiently!  I mean, uh, serenely.


Don't rush me!  :Smile:  But I know what you mean!


I added most of my texture to the mountain especially to the floating top. Storm's latest update also gave me a cool idea, in her short first person narrative she magically had _a bottle of the finest Elven wine_. I live in upstate NY which is often referred to as 'Wine country' and because of the great minerals and water sources we have here it's a great place to grow grapes. So I thought that the waterfalls which I'm going to call something like 'The god's Water' and it would have amazing properties one of which would be the growing of grapes... so sadly I don't have time to draw an entire winery but I decided to draw a structure that was built to navigate the water to specific areas. One place the water goes to is a winery, if anyone has good ideas for other places for the water to be taken to let me know! I will also be drawing some form of aqueducts to go with it. Storm I did draw a concept for the tower but it is completely flexible so don't feel like you need to conform to my idea, completely the opposite, the tower I drew is just a place holder until I get a good idea of how your map progresses.  :Smile: 

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## ladiestorm

@Kellerica & Domino :  ahh, you two are making me blush!!!

Domino, I have no worries!  And trust me... I couldn't match your hand drawn skills if I tried!  I just hope my tower floor plan lives up to your floating mountain!  I promise, I will try to do it justice!

----------


## Naima

Looking good already , how about some vines and roots protuding from the mountain and perhaps some keeping it still anchored to the bottom one ?

----------


## Domino44

> @Kellerica & Domino :  ahh, you two are making me blush!!!
> 
> Domino, I have no worries!  And trust me... I couldn't match your hand drawn skills if I tried!  I just hope my tower floor plan lives up to your floating mountain!  I promise, I will try to do it justice!


I’m sure you will do a a great job!




> Looking good already , how about some vines and roots protuding from the mountain and perhaps some keeping it still anchored to the bottom one ?


Thanks Naima! I have thought about doing that, my biggest worry is about pulling that off at the scale I’m working with, I think I will sketch out some ideas and see if works. I’m not worried about the mountain wondering off because of the level of magic that is going to be suggested in this map.

----------


## Domino44

I added some more detail, shadows, also a tree with roots reaching out. I'm still planning on adding other elements to this map so suggestions are welcome! I am planning on adding cave entrances, a forest at the base of the mountain, and ruins somewhere. I am also thinking about what to do for the background and I really want to have a night setting so I can show stars in the background but I'm not sure how I can pull that off yet, so advise on that would also be appreciated!

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Diamond

I really like this; your shading looks great.

For the background, what about a coastal plain?  You could have a horizon line, maybe the suggestion of small mountains off to the left against the border; twinkling lights on the plain suggesting towns; the ocean with a glowing horizon suggesting the sun just sank; stars above.

You'd probably have to expand your canvas to do that justice though, maybe have the mountain slightly off-center to the right?  Probably extend the canvas left from where it is now, and up a bit too, keeping the mountain bottom right-ish.

Whatever you go with, it already looks fantastic.

edit: if you go that way, the side of the mountain facing us will be in heavy shadow, so maybe put some torches or a lighted trail spiraling up it?

----------


## Greason Wolfe

Great shading on that! And I am definitely hooked on the multiple waterfalls.

----------


## kacey

Oh wow this shading is so nice, it’s really starting to come togeather now.

----------


## Onirian

Very nice start with some very cool ideas ! 
I'm very curious on how about it will turn update after update  :Smile: .

----------


## Abu Lafia

Great to see you mapping again Domino!  :Smile:  It looks awesome already. Since i'm commisioned to map floating islands too, i'll draw some inspiration from your work for sure...  :Wink:

----------


## - JO -

Very good start! The lineart is really very good! Same with the shadows! This is only my opinion, but if I were fussy, I would find that the shadow of the central ridge of the mountain is a little too strong (it is the ridge that forms an "S"). Which makes it look like it's really sharp as a razor. Perhaps a slightly less strong shadow would soften and round off the top? That's just my opinion.... But anyway, the result is really very beautiful, very poetic!

----------


## Domino44

> I really like this; your shading looks great.
> 
> For the background, what about a coastal plain?  You could have a horizon line, maybe the suggestion of small mountains off to the left against the border; twinkling lights on the plain suggesting towns; the ocean with a glowing horizon suggesting the sun just sank; stars above.
> 
> You'd probably have to expand your canvas to do that justice though, maybe have the mountain slightly off-center to the right?  Probably extend the canvas left from where it is now, and up a bit too, keeping the mountain bottom right-ish.
> 
> Whatever you go with, it already looks fantastic.
> 
> edit: if you go that way, the side of the mountain facing us will be in heavy shadow, so maybe put some torches or a lighted trail spiraling up it?


Thank you Diamond! Those are some great suggestions... I almost wish I could use them all but I have a cool idea that I hope I can pull off. I did expand my canvas already for it  :Smile: 




> Great shading on that! And I am definitely hooked on the multiple waterfalls.


Thank you! and I'm hooked on the waterfalls too!




> Oh wow this shading is so nice, it’s really starting to come togeather now.





> Very nice start with some very cool ideas ! 
> I'm very curious on how about it will turn update after update .


Thanks you both! 




> Great to see you mapping again Domino!  It looks awesome already. Since i'm commisioned to map floating islands too, i'll draw some inspiration from your work for sure...


It's very nice to be back! I will be following your thread as well, I'm happy I'm not all alone up in the sky!  :Smile: 




> Very good start! The lineart is really very good! Same with the shadows! This is only my opinion, but if I were fussy, I would find that the shadow of the central ridge of the mountain is a little too strong (it is the ridge that forms an "S"). Which makes it look like it's really sharp as a razor. Perhaps a slightly less strong shadow would soften and round off the top? That's just my opinion.... But anyway, the result is really very beautiful, very poetic!


Thank you JO! I can see what you mean about the shadow, I will tone it down a little where I need.  :Smile: 

I will have an update out later tonight!

----------


## Domino44

I'm having a lot of fun making this, a friend of my suggested adding a creepy forest which I think looks really cool. I also added a huge statue of a fire goddess, the garden around the tower, and some epic doors around the side of the mountain (I love cool doors). I also love the four elements, I felt like I was already representing earth (the mountain), water (the waterfalls), and the sky (I'm planning on that), and fire (fire goddess).

I remember seeing a map years ago that was a simple island map with a stars and constellations illustrated above it. It took me forever to find it but I found it on pinterest and the link from the picture didn't even go anywhere so I had to take a screen shot of it 



This is the kind of effect I want to achieve in this map's background, I feel like I will need to expand my canvas again. I am also planning on trying to create a constellation, cluster, or other star element based on anyone who is participating in this challenge. I thought it would add a fun personalization for this map. So if anyone has something specific they want me to use for them let me know, for example Diamond can request a constellation in the shape of a diamond... or Greason Wolfe can be a wolf... but some of you don't have such obvious things for me to interpret. So let me know if you want something specific!

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## ladiestorm

this is looking better and better!  I can't wait until you start adding color to it  :Smile:

----------


## Diamond

Wow, if you do something similar to that pic, this will be beyond amazing.  Extra props for that fire goddess - she looks great.

----------


## Wingshaw

Looking good, Domino. Minor typo you might wanna catch at this early stage: Mount*ai*n

Wingshaw

----------


## MistyBeee

Oh, yeah, _that's_ a creepy forest !!

----------


## - JO -

Much better fot the shadow... It's looking good, and I think the whole constellation thing will add some poetry to the map. Good idea, as the idea itself is looking very "fantasy" !
"

----------


## Ilanthar

A nice map, good inspiration I'd say! And the new doors, buildings & elements you added are gorgeous.

----------


## Domino44

> this is looking better and better!  I can't wait until you start adding color to it


Thank you Storm!




> Wow, if you do something similar to that pic, this will be beyond amazing.  Extra props for that fire goddess - she looks great.


I'm happy you like the goddess! Thank you!




> Looking good, Domino. Minor typo you might wanna catch at this early stage: Mount*ai*n
> 
> Wingshaw


Oh nice catch, thanks! 




> Oh, yeah, _that's_ a creepy forest !!


I was super happy that it turned out how I wanted! 




> Much better fot the shadow... It's looking good, and I think the whole constellation thing will add some poetry to the map. Good idea, as the idea itself is looking very "fantasy" !
> "


Thank you! I am going for the fantasy feel so I'm happy it's coming through! 




> A nice map, good inspiration I'd say! And the new doors, buildings & elements you added are gorgeous.


Thank you so much Ilanthar!

----------


## Bogie

Love the Godess and the doors are really cool.  Not sure how you would do a Great Bogie Constellation, or even if you would want to  :Wink:

----------


## Domino44

> Love the Godess and the doors are really cool.  Not sure how you would do a Great Bogie Constellation, or even if you would want to


Thanks Bogie! It doesn't have to be literal. I was thinking you could be an eye inside a triangle, if you want something specific let me know!

I started coloring and I will be working on stars and constellations soon!

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## ladiestorm

Looking good!  I especially love the color variations in the sky!  I do have one question, and this is just a curiosity... looking at the vegetation down below, at the base of the mountain... is it my imagination, or am I seeing faces in there?  Love the waterfalls!  Any chance one of them might spill over and down the rest of the mountain?  :Smile:   If not, I certainly understand  :Smile:

----------


## kacey

It looks wonderfull Domino! I love the magical feeling thats coming through with the stars in the backround, I would go a touch darker on that part just to make them pop out a bit more but it looks great as it is. I think this is one of my favourites in the challenge, I really love the concept here... And Im with ladiestorm on the waterfalls, it would be a nice touch to see them spilling over onto the bottom part.

----------


## Azélor

Yes, I found the forest really nice too.

What is the red in the background? Is it a galaxy?

----------


## Domino44

> Looking good!  I especially love the color variations in the sky!  I do have one question, and this is just a curiosity... looking at the vegetation down below, at the base of the mountain... is it my imagination, or am I seeing faces in there?  Love the waterfalls!  Any chance one of them might spill over and down the rest of the mountain?   If not, I certainly understand


Thanks storm, and yes you do see faces  :Smile:  I will play around with some of the water spilling over the edge.




> It looks wonderfull Domino! I love the magical feeling that’s coming through with the stars in the backround, I would go a touch darker on that part just to make them pop out a bit more but it looks great as it is. I think this is one of my favourites in the challenge, I really love the concept here... And I’m with ladiestorm on the waterfalls, it would be a nice touch to see them spilling over onto the bottom part.


Thank you Kacey! I think darkening the sky would work better, thanks for the input!




> Yes, I found the forest really nice too.
> 
> What is the red in the background? Is it a galaxy?


Thank you Azélor! The red in the background is a galaxy The _L Storm_ galaxy. It's named after Ladiestorm.  :Smile:

----------


## Bogie

> Thanks Bogie! It doesn't have to be literal. I was thinking you could be an eye inside a triangle, if you want something specific let me know!


I was just joking about a Bogie Constellation, but now that does sound cool!  Three stars in a triangle with a few others making an eye shape in the middle, interesting!

Or you could use the real Eye Nebula in the center.

----------


## Domino44

> I was just joking about a Bogie Constellation, but now that does sound cool!  Three stars in a triangle with a few others making an eye shape in the middle, interesting!
> 
> Or you could use the real Eye Nebula in the center.


I really like the idea of the nebula in your Constellation, I will add that later.  :Smile: 

I haven't been able to work a lot on this the last few days because I'm working on another project. I added more water falling over the bottom mountain (per requests), some of the constellations and night sky elements, labels, and some corner decorations. 

Again everyone participating in this challenge is going to get their own constellation, nebula, star, or cluster. If anyone that I haven't added yet has any requests feel free to give them to me!

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Jaxilon

whoa, I was just looking at this closer and realized a bunch of cool details (faces in the forest...shivers). Also, thanks for giving me a constellation, that's awesome. And Jester is correct.

By the way, I think this really really looks like an album cover and the labels are the songs. Nailed it!

----------


## MistyBeee

Awww... my own perfect cluster, looking like a starry bee(e) swarm ! Thanks so much, Domino !!  :Blush: 

'love what you did with the color here by the way, and love the 'dreamy spirit' you have for the whole map  :Smile:

----------


## Naima

Very nice , Very Fable style , inspiring and mesmerizing.

----------


## Onirian

Yes, it's a very poetic piece. I love the... feeling it inspires me.

----------


## ladiestorm

ahhhh… the L Storm Galaxy, and you made it purple, which is my favorite color!!!!  That is soooo cool!  Laugdenor's Tower has such a beautiful view!  I absolutely LOVE the constellations!!!  A great way to commemorate this challenge!

I do have one more suggestion... and it's basically another one of my stray thoughts.  Maybe add some more depth to the mountain itself, with varying shades of brown?  To make it earthier, maybe a little less rocky.  And perhaps a little more greenery on the floating part of the mountain, so that the garden has something to blend into, maybe.

Okay, that's two suggestions... but this is such a fantastic map, it keeps setting my imagination wild!

----------


## kacey

So awesome! I especially like the tree roots coming out from under the bottom of the rock, this is super cute, I love it.

----------


## Greason Wolfe

> I really like the idea of the nebula in your Constellation, I will add that later. 
> 
> I haven't been able to work a lot on this the last few days because I'm working on another project. I added more water falling over the bottom mountain (per requests), some of the constellations and night sky elements, labels, and some corner decorations. 
> 
> Again everyone participating in this challenge is going to get their own constellation, nebula, star, or cluster. If anyone that I haven't added yet has any requests feel free to give them to me!
> 
> ### Latest WIP ###
> Attachment 113699


Woohoo!! My second constellation (aeshnidae gave me my first). This is looking really good Domino. Gonna be some REALLY tough voting here in a few weeks.

----------


## Domino44

> whoa, I was just looking at this closer and realized a bunch of cool details (faces in the forest...shivers). Also, thanks for giving me a constellation, that's awesome. And Jester is correct.
> 
> By the way, I think this really really looks like an album cover and the labels are the songs. Nailed it!


I'm really happy you like the jester I wasn't positive that I was right. 
I can see the album similarity now that you pointed it out and I kinda like love that!




> Awww... my own perfect cluster, looking like a starry bee(e) swarm ! Thanks so much, Domino !! 
> 
> 'love what you did with the color here by the way, and love the 'dreamy spirit' you have for the whole map


You deserve your own cluster! I thought that it was perfect for you!




> Very nice , Very Fable style , inspiring and mesmerizing.





> Yes, it's a very poetic piece. I love the... feeling it inspires me.


Thank you both! I also don't have a constellation for either of you yet but I'm working on it!




> ahhhh… the L Storm Galaxy, and you made it purple, which is my favorite color!!!!  That is soooo cool!  Laugdenor's Tower has such a beautiful view!  I absolutely LOVE the constellations!!!  A great way to commemorate this challenge!
> 
> I do have one more suggestion... and it's basically another one of my stray thoughts.  Maybe add some more depth to the mountain itself, with varying shades of brown?  To make it earthier, maybe a little less rocky.  And perhaps a little more greenery on the floating part of the mountain, so that the garden has something to blend into, maybe.
> 
> Okay, that's two suggestions... but this is such a fantastic map, it keeps setting my imagination wild!


I didn't know purple is your favorite color I'm so happy that turned out so well!

I will work with the mountain color more, I agree that it could have some more depth. 




> So awesome! I especially like the tree roots coming out from under the bottom of the rock, this is super cute, I love it.


Thank you! The roots were suggested by Naima and I really like how they turned out! 




> Woohoo!! My second constellation (aeshnidae gave me my first). This is looking really good Domino. Gonna be some REALLY tough voting here in a few weeks.


Lucky you! Two constellations! I'm really happy you like it!

----------


## ladiestorm

I just thought of something else... I swear, by the time this is finished, you are going to hate me! lol.

It's actually a request... because I had an idea.  #9.  The Azul Door - could that be Laugdenor's door?  Kind of like the door into the Mines of Moria in Fellowship of the Ring?  Let me explain my thought process...

Laugdenor has virtually cut himself off from civilization, because he knows there is a time coming when a great evil will permeate the world.  He's already seen the signs and portents pointing to this.  He needs to ready and prepare himself for what's to come, which is why he is building his tower on top of the floating mountain... far away from Man's reach.

But he knows that there will come a time when Man must be able to get to him.  But to be able to prove their desperate need, and to prove their worthiness, Laugdenor has set a test, which begins with finding him, and ends with the questor finding a way to get to his tower.  It would start, at the Azul Door, which would be magically locked, with a riddle the questors must solve to get the door to open.  Once they get inside the door, they will have to traverse a maze of tunnels, with dangerous obstacles, to get to the top, and the portal, which will take them to another set of tunnels, before they finally exit out just beyond the tower's front steps.

Is there any way that you could show the Azul door with a magical glow, to show that it is wizard locked?

----------


## - JO -

Very poetic... the sky is beautiful and the constellations are an excellent idea! Very nice map !

----------


## Kellerica

The colors are absolutely beautiful, damn. I love how this is turning out.

And I have a constellation!!! And it's a stag! Aghhh I love it, this makes me so happy!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Domino44

> I just thought of something else... I swear, by the time this is finished, you are going to hate me! lol.
> 
> It's actually a request... because I had an idea.  #9.  The Azul Door - could that be Laugdenor's door?  Kind of like the door into the Mines of Moria in Fellowship of the Ring?  Let me explain my thought process...
> 
> Laugdenor has virtually cut himself off from civilization, because he knows there is a time coming when a great evil will permeate the world.  He's already seen the signs and portents pointing to this.  He needs to ready and prepare himself for what's to come, which is why he is building his tower on top of the floating mountain... far away from Man's reach.
> 
> But he knows that there will come a time when Man must be able to get to him.  But to be able to prove their desperate need, and to prove their worthiness, Laugdenor has set a test, which begins with finding him, and ends with the questor finding a way to get to his tower.  It would start, at the Azul Door, which would be magically locked, with a riddle the questors must solve to get the door to open.  Once they get inside the door, they will have to traverse a maze of tunnels, with dangerous obstacles, to get to the top, and the portal, which will take them to another set of tunnels, before they finally exit out just beyond the tower's front steps.
> 
> Is there any way that you could show the Azul door with a magical glow, to show that it is wizard locked?


That shouldn't be that difficult, I have the glow blue right now but let me know if you want a different color for the glow.
I think this story would make a great Dnd campaign, to bad I don't play Dnd...




> Very poetic... the sky is beautiful and the constellations are an excellent idea! Very nice map !





> The colors are absolutely beautiful, damn. I love how this is turning out.
> 
> And I have a constellation!!! And it's a stag! Aghhh I love it, this makes me so happy!


Thank you JO and your constellation is coming with the next update!

Kellerica I'm so happy you like your stag! Thanks for the positive feedback!

----------


## ladiestorm

actually, I'm planning on using these two maps (or I may make my own version of your map) for my Goddess of Light campaign... which is based off of a book I wrote decades ago.   Unfortunately, the book and all of my notes for the series it was going to be was lost in a dorm fire when I was at college.  A challenge I was in last October kind of brought the story back to the forefront of my mind, so I'm recreating the story in the form of a D&D 5th ed. campaign.

----------


## Onirian

Oh a constellation for me ! My first and for my first participation on a challenge, thanks a lot !
So... It can be anything you want, but near the Beee's constellation ^_^ (if it's not already done, in that case, I just not want to bother you, it already very cool to have my own constellation ^^).

----------


## Domino44

> actually, I'm planning on using these two maps (or I may make my own version of your map) for my Goddess of Light campaign... which is based off of a book I wrote decades ago.   Unfortunately, the book and all of my notes for the series it was going to be was lost in a dorm fire when I was at college.  A challenge I was in last October kind of brought the story back to the forefront of my mind, so I'm recreating the story in the form of a D&D 5th ed. campaign.


Thats awesome (except the part about losing all your work in a fire), I'm happy you're going to put these to a good use! You do have my permission to use it in your personal campaign.  :Smile: 




> Oh a constellation for me ! My first and for my first participation on a challenge, thanks a lot !
> So... It can be anything you want, but near the Beee's constellation ^_^ (if it's not already done, in that case, I just not want to bother you, it already very cool to have my own constellation ^^).


Thank you Onirian! I have a spot for you close to MistyBee  :Smile:  That will come with the next update!

So I still have a few more constellations to add and I'm going to play with some of the mountain colors but here is another update with a few more constellations! I also added a blue glow around the Azul door for Storm.

I had a really hard time finding out what to do for Kacey's constellation but I decided on a unicorn after going through her thread and seeing that her daughter loves unicorns  :Smile: 
And I was having a hard time deciding what to do for Naima but I decided to make Naima the nebula inside of the bogie constellation because I think Naima has a great eye for art.  :Smile: 
I really love the way that Ilanthar's Newt constellation turned out with it's tail wrapped around the north star. 

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## ladiestorm

oh wow!!!  This is really remarkable!!!  And Kacey's daughter isn't the only one that loves unicorns!  That's been my totem ever since I can remember!  I have unicorns all over my house.  In fact, my dream guide is a silver unicorn  :Smile:

----------


## Wingshaw

I like the raven, Domino  :Wink: 

Funny you should mention dream guides, Ladiestorm, because there's something very dreamlike about this picture. It's kinda like, even within the mind of the mapmaker, none of these places are real, but instead they're landmarks on some spirit journey, or it's a representation of a hallucination or something. I don't know - maybe it's just me...

I like it, though. It's very well made, with a lot of fantastic details  :Smile: 

Wingshaw

----------


## - JO -

Still as beautiful and poetic as ever! And I am very honoured to be in such a beautiful sky (Thank you!) Especially with this very good choice : a shield! I couldn't have dreamt of a better way

----------


## Tenia

Great lineart, completely in the topic, and the echoing forest is fantastic!

----------


## kacey

> I had a really hard time finding out what to do for Kacey's constellation but I decided on a unicorn after going through her thread and seeing that her daughter loves unicorns


Thank you Domino, so sweet of you to include her in this beautiful map. This was a really nice surprise and I had to laugh because I showed her her constellation and she sais Thats not a unicorn, its a horse with a fish under it.

----------


## Domino44

> oh wow!!!  This is really remarkable!!!  And Kacey's daughter isn't the only one that loves unicorns!  That's been my totem ever since I can remember!  I have unicorns all over my house.  In fact, my dream guide is a silver unicorn


 :Smile:  That is awesome! I want to name a few of the stars as well would you like to name one in Kacey's unicorn Constellation? 




> I like the raven, Domino 
> 
> Funny you should mention dream guides, Ladiestorm, because there's something very dreamlike about this picture. It's kinda like, even within the mind of the mapmaker, none of these places are real, but instead they're landmarks on some spirit journey, or it's a representation of a hallucination or something. I don't know - maybe it's just me...
> 
> I like it, though. It's very well made, with a lot of fantastic details 
> 
> Wingshaw


Thank you Wingshaw, I was considering giving you a horse constellation but I thought that wouldn't work if I already had a unicorn constellation. Maybe it feels so dreamlike because I've done the bulk of the work after 10pm... It is pretty spiritual to me though, I'm adding a lot of element's that I personally have a strong connection with. I am a big fan of astronomy, I love stargazing, I have a tattoo of a tree that is similar to the one in the map, waterfalls have always been a love of mine, just to name a few things that are connected to this map.




> Still as beautiful and poetic as ever! And I am very honoured to be in such a beautiful sky (Thank you!) Especially with this very good choice : a shield! I couldn't have dreamt of a better way


Thank you JO, I'm so happy you like it!




> Great lineart, completely in the topic, and the echoing forest is fantastic!


Thank you! I'm really happy with the way the forest turned out!




> Thank you Domino, so sweet of you to include her in this beautiful map. This was a really nice surprise and I had to laugh because I showed her her constellation and she sais “That’s not a unicorn, it’s a horse with a fish under it.”


Hahaha, I can see how she saw that. She can interpret the stars however she likes. I'm happy you like it though  :Smile:

----------


## ladiestorm

I would love to!  The tip of the horn?  Could it be called Ucrauna?  That's the name of a shapeshifting sorceress I had in a 3rd Edition D&D game years ago.  She shapeshifted, in to a... you guessed it... unicorn.  :Very Happy:   It was a wild talent the GM gave me.  We all had wild talents, mine was shapeshifting.  I got to pick the 'animal' I shifted into.  The only restriction I had, was that it had to be a land based, 'medium' sized animal.  I miss that character... I may have to resurrect her for my upcoming 5th ed game.  Maybe turn her into a cleric, instead of a sorceress.... hmmmm….

----------


## Ilanthar

Nice move with those constellations & stars  :Very Happy: ! I love mine.
The colors & shading is fantastic, it's really making a difference.

----------


## Great Bizarro

If you haven't yet, take a look at some of Roger Deans arwork for insperation on the floating mountains.

----------


## RenflowerGrapx

> Thats awesome (except the part about losing all your work in a fire), I'm happy you're going to put these to a good use! You do have my permission to use it in your personal campaign. 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Onirian! I have a spot for you close to MistyBee  That will come with the next update!
> 
> So I still have a few more constellations to add and I'm going to play with some of the mountain colors but here is another update with a few more constellations! I also added a blue glow around the Azul door for Storm.
> 
> I had a really hard time finding out what to do for Kacey's constellation but I decided on a unicorn after going through her thread and seeing that her daughter loves unicorns 
> ...



omg thx for the tribute! how did you know? mrawww

ps: that gradient, the palette and the soft lights. are so omgomg!

----------


## Bogie

This is so cool and I love the Bogie Constellation, and I agree, Naima has a great eye for art!

----------


## Domino44

> I would love to!  The tip of the horn?  Could it be called Ucrauna?  That's the name of a shapeshifting sorceress I had in a 3rd Edition D&D game years ago.  She shapeshifted, in to a... you guessed it... unicorn.   It was a wild talent the GM gave me.  We all had wild talents, mine was shapeshifting.  I got to pick the 'animal' I shifted into.  The only restriction I had, was that it had to be a land based, 'medium' sized animal.  I miss that character... I may have to resurrect her for my upcoming 5th ed game.  Maybe turn her into a cleric, instead of a sorceress.... hmmmm….


Yup I can plug that name in for you no problem!




> Nice move with those constellations & stars ! I love mine.
> The colors & shading is fantastic, it's really making a difference.


Thanks Ilanthar! I really like the way your constellation looks too!




> If you haven't yet, take a look at some of Roger Deans arwork for insperation on the floating mountains.


Thanks! He has some really cool work!




> omg thx for the tribute! how did you know? mrawww
> 
> ps: that gradient, the palette and the soft lights. are so omgomg!


Thanks Ren! Well I do follow your insta so it wasn't a hard one to come up with  :Wink: 




> This is so cool and I love the Bogie Constellation, and I agree, Naima has a great eye for art!


I'm so happy that you like it!

I got a chance to work on this a little last night, I almost have everyone in the starry background  :Smile:  
I still have:
ThomasR
Ramah
Abu Lafia
Adfor
Mapmappingmapped 

So if any of you want something specific let me know!

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## - JO -

I really love the Maul of Tenia !!! 
The whole map is such a poetic image

----------


## Tenia

lol, that's so cute! Thank you Domino  :Wink:

----------


## Diamond

Awesome work, Domino.  And that bright light you see in the sky is my winning smile.   :Very Happy:

----------


## Voolf

Haha, that is neat. The waterflow is nicely done. I really like the illustrations and the star constalation is a great touch. Thank you for including me  :Smile:

----------


## MistyBeee

Mole of Tenia !? Oooh, that's definitely the best !  :Exclamation: 

A dagger for Onirian, that's perfect...! Though maybe... a little dangerous  :Arrow:

----------


## MapMappingMapped

Oh! What a cool idea! 
I remember all the fun when pasting the Guild members into your map was the monthly challenge.
I'm pleased that you intend to include me as a starry companion, but honestly, I've no idea how I could be depicted  :Very Happy:

----------


## Naima

> Thats awesome (except the part about losing all your work in a fire), I'm happy you're going to put these to a good use! You do have my permission to use it in your personal campaign. 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Onirian! I have a spot for you close to MistyBee  That will come with the next update!
> 
> So I still have a few more constellations to add and I'm going to play with some of the mountain colors but here is another update with a few more constellations! I also added a blue glow around the Azul door for Storm.
> 
> I had a really hard time finding out what to do for Kacey's constellation but I decided on a unicorn after going through her thread and seeing that her daughter loves unicorns 
> ...


LOL too kind ...  :Very Happy:  And the final picture is splendid.
It really has a dreamy and fable vibe!

----------


## rdanhenry

This is looking great. The mole is also my favorite constellation.




> Oh! What a cool idea! 
> I remember all the fun when pasting the Guild members into your map was the monthly challenge.
> I'm pleased that you intend to include me as a starry companion, but honestly, I've no idea how I could be depicted


A kind of scroll-shaped constellation? The Map of MappingMapped?

----------


## MapMappingMapped

Haha! That works with me  :Wink:

----------


## Domino44

> I really love the Maul of Tenia !!! 
> The whole map is such a poetic image





> lol, that's so cute! Thank you Domino


Thank you both! I really like the mole too!




> Awesome work, Domino.  And that bright light you see in the sky is my winning smile.


Oh absolutely! I couldn't think of anyone better for the brightest star.




> Haha, that is neat. The waterflow is nicely done. I really like the illustrations and the star constalation is a great touch. Thank you for including me


No problem! I'm happy you like it!




> Mole of Tenia !? Oooh, that's definitely the best ! 
> 
> A dagger for Onirian, that's perfect...! Though maybe... a little dangerous


Thanks misty! Everyone loves the mole...  :Smile: 




> Oh! What a cool idea! 
> I remember all the fun when pasting the Guild members into your map was the monthly challenge.
> I'm pleased that you intend to include me as a starry companion, but honestly, I've no idea how I could be depicted


It looks like you're going to get a scroll as far as the name, I think I will name it the Scroll of M's three marvels  :Smile: 




> LOL too kind ...  And the final picture is splendid.
> It really has a dreamy and fable vibe!


Thanks Naima! I'm happy it pleases your eye  :Wink: 




> This is looking great. The mole is also my favorite constellation.
> 
> 
> 
> A kind of scroll-shaped constellation? The Map of MappingMapped?


Thank you for the suggestion! That will work, I'm happy you like it!

----------


## tainotim

Wow Domino! That light is just a splendid addition. This map is creative on so many levels (as you maps often are). I really like how this turned out.

Cheers,
Karl

----------


## Onirian

Ooooh ! A dagger constellation only for me ! Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii !
It's a very cool idea and in fact, if I did the choice myself, there was a real chance that I choise precisely that, because I love dagger ^^. 

Thank you very much ^^. 

(My first  guild constellation  :Blush: , hi hi)

----------


## arsheesh

This piece has so much character.  Highlights for me are Laugdenor's Tower, the roots of the Mongwau Tree and the skull features of the echoing forest.  Very nice linework.  One to be proud of.

Cheers,
-Arsheesh

----------


## Domino44

> Wow Domino! That light is just a splendid addition. This map is creative on so many levels (as you maps often are). I really like how this turned out.
> 
> Cheers,
> Karl


Thanks Karl! This map was a lot of fun to get creative with!




> Ooooh ! A dagger constellation only for me ! Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii !
> It's a very cool idea and in fact, if I did the choice myself, there was a real chance that I choise precisely that, because I love dagger ^^. 
> 
> Thank you very much ^^. 
> 
> (My first  guild constellation , hi hi)


I'm happy you like the dagger! 




> This piece has so much character.  Highlights for me are Laugdenor's Tower, the roots of the Mongwau Tree and the skull features of the echoing forest.  Very nice linework.  One to be proud of.
> 
> Cheers,
> -Arsheesh


Thank you Arsheesh! I am very proud of this piece!


So I believe I'm finished with this map, but if you see any mistakes or spelling errors please let me know and I will try and fix them! Also if Lady Storm has anything she wants me to change... 

I finished up everyones constellation/celestial element, I hope everyone likes what they got! and if I missed you please let me know but I went through the list more than once so I'm pretty sure I got everyone!

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Domino44

Bonus I also made a version without the constellations being mapped out and labeled, enjoy!

----------


## RenflowerGrapx

This is so chill. I love the mood the map is giving.

The gray choosen, the fading sky. it's really dreamy!

----------


## tainotim

Beautiful Domino. That’s all I have to say. Just beautiful  :Smile: 

Cheers,
Karl

----------


## rdanhenry

"Scroll of M's three Marvels" - I can't think of any reason why the "three" should not be capitalized.

----------


## - JO -

Fantastic map, with so much poetry !

----------


## arsheesh

Excellent piece Domino, you have every reason to be proud of it.

----------


## Chashio

Beautiful map, Domino! Really lovely mood and artwork, and I did enjoy seeing all the constellations  :Very Happy:  I love all the little details in the map locations...the faces in the forest are creepy, haha, but the whole map makes me want to investigate further and enjoy the tales I'm sure are there.

----------

